# Shy Lily



## photo gal (Jan 30, 2006)

Of all the flowers I got last week these lilies are the last of the survivors.............They held up pretty good! Had to get one last shot out of them.









Thanks for lookin'


----------



## Fuzzy1 (Jan 30, 2006)

Damn... That belongs on my wall!


----------



## Fate (Jan 30, 2006)

Awsome  As fuzzy said... thats a framer!


----------



## Arch (Jan 30, 2006)

I like this one photogal, good tone and simplicity :thumbup:


----------



## woodsac (Jan 30, 2006)

Another beautifully lit shot!


----------



## Canoncan (Jan 30, 2006)

Very very  nice work as always. I like this shot.


----------



## terri (Jan 30, 2006)

You do beautiful work with your flowers, Carolyn. Just beautiful shape and texture here! :thumbup: 

A tiny bump up in contrast would not hurt this image.


----------



## Chiller (Jan 30, 2006)

I gotta agree photo gal.  Another framer.  The last few pics you have taken like this, you can make up a set and try to see it.  I can see them framed and mounted on a wall in a group .   Just love the lighting.


----------



## M @ k o (Jan 30, 2006)

Beauty of a shot gal ! The curves and comp in this image really pop for me. And, I really dig your exposure here, it really brings out the beauty of it.

Very nice photo !


----------



## photo gal (Jan 31, 2006)

Wow, thanks guys and Terri!  I will try a bump up in contrast as you suggested Terri!  Thanks again!  : )


----------



## terri (Jan 31, 2006)

photo gal said:
			
		

> Wow, thanks guys and Terri! I will try a bump up in contrast as you suggested Terri! Thanks again! : )


Just a smidge...5, 7%?  I'd like to see a whiter white, but don't want the image to lose that beautiful softness, or kill the shadow detail, either.


----------



## photo gal (Jan 31, 2006)

Ok Terri here it is with the contrast bumped up 7%, better?


----------



## ClarkKent (Jan 31, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## photo gal (Feb 1, 2006)

Thank you C.K..........very much.


Terri how's the bump in contrast?


----------



## errant_star (Feb 1, 2006)

Fuzzy1 said:
			
		

> Damn... That belongs on my wall!


 
That would actually look really good on my wall!!

Very nice! :mrgreen:


----------



## terri (Feb 1, 2006)

photo gal said:
			
		

> Thank you C.K..........very much.
> 
> 
> Terri how's the bump in contrast?


I think you _nailed_ it.  We have a little snap to the image now, along with the beauty. :thumbup: Good job!


----------



## aprilraven (Feb 1, 2006)

so beautiful.... great eye photo gal... your so good at modern shots.
wouldnt this be cool at a wedding guest book, where the bride is using lilies???  man, girl, your just so creative...


----------



## M @ k o (Feb 1, 2006)

And one more thing about this photo, it's sooo sexy lookin for a flower 
" is there something wrong with me? "


----------



## JTHphoto (Feb 1, 2006)

love this shot, i like the revised shot with the add'l contrast...  i am loving your b&w flower shots...  :thumbup:


----------



## Jeff Canes (Feb 1, 2006)

i like it


----------



## photo gal (Feb 2, 2006)

M @ k o said:
			
		

> And one more thing about this photo, it's sooo sexy lookin for a flower
> " is there something wrong with me? "


 

:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: ................absolutely nothing wrong with you M@ko!!.............. .God that cracked me up:hug::


----------



## anicole (Feb 2, 2006)

How did I miss this?!?!?

Great job, Photo Gal!


----------



## sameerjatana (Feb 2, 2006)

The 2nd pic with enhanced contrast looks great.


----------



## craig (Feb 2, 2006)

Shy indeed! You could call it "portrait of a flower" and put it in the Portrait/wedding gallery. Excellent job on the lighting.


----------

